
The best and worst countries in the world for making friends - imartin2k
http://indy100.independent.co.uk/article/the-best-and-worst-countries-in-the-world-for-making-friends--WkbWdgjoXdZ
======
smb06
Interesting to see Oman up there. You don't really hear too much about Oman.

Surprising to see Switzerland and Nordic countries towards the bottom, hasn't
been my experience with those cultures at all.

~~~
imartin2k
At least when it comes to Sweden (where I live since 2006), I've never met any
expat who has not complained about how hard it is to make Swedish friends.

Oman is kinda a interesting country anyway. You don't really hear too much
about it, but if you hear something about it, it is usually quite good stuff
(and it also is unaffected by the turmoil in the region).

